
83% Bandwidth Reduction via API Response Change - patrickxb
https://blog.stathat.com/2017/05/05/bandwidth.html
======
ramshanker
>>>>>HTTP/1.1 204 No Content It is 25 bytes (maybe 26 with a blank line after
the header), 127 bytes leaner.<<<<<

This makes me think HTTP Protocol is forcing too many bytes here. Can it be
made any lower? Many use cases might not need headers at all !

~~~
patrickxb
Yeah. At the very least, I wish 204 had a smaller string at the end like "200
OK" to save some more bytes.

